

My Scala vs. Clojure Impression In Pictures - javinpaul
http://theholyjava.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/my-scala-vs-clojure-impression-in-pictures/

======
batgaijin
At this rate I'll finally get a chance at submitting pictures of Mr. Mittens
to ycombinator.

